# coffee



## premo (Jun 15, 2011)

how much coffee do you drink a day? iv been trying to cut down on the pepsi max as im cutting but find myself drinking loads of coffee , can 3 or 4 cups be harmful?


----------



## cdan19 (Jun 15, 2011)

Cutting out pop will serve you well because of the sugar not to mention the bloat from carbination. How do you take ur coffee? Black? Creme or milk? Sugar? If it's black I'd say your good to go especially if 1-2 cups are pre-work out. I perfer this as my stim as opposed to some supps with it in there, but I like Black coffee. If it's loaded with the other's well it's not much different than drinking the pop IMO. Also. when you say cups are we talking 6 oz or coffee mug 8oz or some monsterous 20-24 oz. I'd say 3-4 8 oz a day isn't TOO bad but two would be best although I could see two to wake up and if you workour after work then two pre-workout. Black coffee has been reported to contain an enzyme that reduces the risk of heart attack and stroke. Combine it with some asprin and ephedrine and you have an old school thermogenic. www.*mayoclinic.com*/*health*/*coffee*-*and*-*health*/AN01354


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 15, 2011)

I would say you can do 4-5 8 oz cups of coffee a day.  I usually have two cups with breakfast and 2 cups pre workout.  You shouldnt be adding boat loads of sweetener to the coffee either.  A little bit of skim milk and splenda or stevia wont cause too much harm I guess, but I like my coffee black.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 15, 2011)

<-- coffee lover

I love my coffee creamy and sweet. But to lose weight, one of the things I had to sacrifice was this. I went from drinking 24 oz coffee in the morning to just a couple of sip (2 oz?). Sometimes I would skip it all together. It didn't happen overnight though.


----------



## premo (Jun 15, 2011)

i have my coffee, the soda i drink is pepsi max or diet coke or coke zero , i do raealise there are hidden bad stuff in those which is why im trying to ween my way off


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 15, 2011)

Just like my women, strong and black!  

I try to limit myself to a cup a day. Because, I could easily drink coffee all day long.


----------



## Tomn (Jun 15, 2011)

yeah i guess u have to cut down cos of the sugar. I only drink coffee in the morning


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 15, 2011)

Tomn, do you use any stims pre-workout?


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 15, 2011)

2 8oz cups per day. Sometimes I throw a little sugar and cream in. It's not going to kill my diet so I don't even worry about it.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 15, 2011)

2 cups a day with a small touch of half and half in it, no sugar. I try not to drink coffee after 10am if at all possible.


----------



## premo (Jun 15, 2011)

cool so 2 to 3 cups black no sugar shouldnt be bad for me then


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 15, 2011)

premo said:


> cool so 2 to 3 cups black no sugar shouldnt be bad for me then


 
Nope, I think it's fine.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 15, 2011)

I usually drink a cup of instant in the morning. But lately, because my workouts have slipped to later in the day, I find I am not as pumped for them, so I will drink a cup an hour-ish before, just to get that burst, and not feel like I am drained throughout the workout.

Through the winter, I found myself drinking coffee almost throughout the day, mostly to keep warm. I haven't had carbonated drinks for a long while, and if I pop into the movies now and again sharing one with someone, I feel like complete shit afterwards. Therefore, I avoid them like the plague.


----------



## Ace5high (Jun 15, 2011)

I for one need my coffee fix.. should be fine with 2 cups a day


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jun 16, 2011)

premo said:


> how much coffee do you drink a day? iv been trying to cut down on the pepsi max as im cutting but find myself drinking loads of coffee , can 3 or 4 cups be harmful?



I drink one cup per day (no milk, no sugar). Just black.

3 or 4 cups per day is not harmful but shown to be healthy, for the liver in particular.


----------



## premo (Jun 16, 2011)

does any one have any good reads or studys on its effects on lifting or results


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't drink coffee at all....I get my fix from diet drinks.


----------



## premo (Jun 16, 2011)

i drink a few of these too but im starting to try and cut them out , as i have heard the stuff they put in them in very very bad for you health wise aswell as diet wise





Big Pimpin said:


> I don't drink coffee at all....I get my fix from diet drinks.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 16, 2011)

I think 4 cups is getting towards overkill.
It can wear out your adrenal glands more than anything.

I used to pound 3-4 cups a day, but i'm down to just one a day, and I find that does the best for me, and don't feel shitty in the afternoon.


----------



## jmpsuperman (Jun 16, 2011)

I agree!


----------



## Alexa1 (Jun 16, 2011)

I drink 2 cups. I have heard on the radio that between one and three should be good for your health.


----------



## andreaus (Jun 17, 2011)

ironaddict, me too 

i just have a very strong cup 15-20min before trainin. i used to get this stuff called rocket fuel, blew your f..kin head off !!!!!


----------



## premo (Jun 17, 2011)

has anyone noticed how it effects ther toilet activity , it makes me go all the time


----------



## Chubby (Jun 17, 2011)

Alexa1 said:


> I drink 2 cups. I have heard on the radio that between one and three should be good for your health.


Three cups a day is reasonable, said on the TV long time ago. But I mostly take only two cups a day. Just saying.


----------



## Rahl (Jun 17, 2011)

If it's straight black it won't hurt you at all. I like to add a cup to some protein and make a frappachino type preworkout. Toss in some bulk creatine and you'll have a nice preworkout drink. Taste great too.


----------



## strongrunbox (Jun 17, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> I think 4 cups is getting towards overkill.
> _It can wear out your adrenal glands more than anything._
> 
> I used to pound 3-4 cups a day, but i'm down to just one a day, and I find that does the best for me, and don't feel shitty in the afternoon.



This is something ive always been worried about.  Im a huge coffee drinker, absolutely love the stuff.  I typically drink it black and often with a little milk in it, i get the feeling that with cream, coffee is a little better for your teeth.


----------



## Alexa1 (Jun 18, 2011)

premo said:


> has anyone noticed how it effects ther toilet activity , it makes me go all the time


Yes I have especially the first morning cup of coffee.


----------



## niki (Jun 18, 2011)

I only started drinking coffee a couple of years ago.  It's the only thing getting me through nursing school......I will cut way back when I am through - which will be very, very soon!

I'm thinking its the stuff that you put in that would determine how bad/healthy it is for you.  I like half and half and stevia in mine......


----------



## feinburgrl (Jun 18, 2011)

Not a coffee fan but I do drink Coke Zero. So no calories there.


----------



## Clenbut (Jun 20, 2011)

Cream and milk add fat to a cup of coffee and i always drink black coffee without the milk.


----------



## ManInBlack (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok so they are always coming out with new information on things right? Well I heard on the news the other day that if you drink 5 cups of caffienated coffee ( and they meant back to back, not throughout the day) then you will hear things that arent really there.....So basically, I am about to start doing that because that shit would be pretty cool


----------



## ManInBlack (Jun 20, 2011)

premo said:


> has anyone noticed how it effects ther toilet activity , it makes me go all the time


 
absofuckinglutely....halfway through my first cup and I'm ready to spew


----------



## mich29 (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm currently thinking about switching over to ass lightning whenever I need a quick boost instead of a 440z of dr pepper with vanilla flavoring but sadly I haven't done this yet and am doing at least 1 or 2 440z's a week 

though I did kick the coffee drinking happen but of course I filled it with the 440z so


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 20, 2011)

ample supplys of coffee for the masses, keep the murder rates down in the morning hours, on the highway and at workplaces!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 20, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> ample supplys of coffee for the masses, keep the murder rates down in the morning hours, on the highway and at workplaces!



Yup yup...
Of course if they legalize something else, they'll have those reductions in afternoon and evening murders too!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 20, 2011)

mich29 said:


> I'm currently thinking about switching over to ass lightning whenever I need a quick boost instead of a 440z of dr pepper with vanilla flavoring but sadly I haven't done this yet and am doing at least 1 or 2 440z's a week
> 
> though I did kick the coffee drinking happen but of course I filled it with the 440z so



coffee > soda. Healthwise.

Coffee at least has anti-oxidants etc.
Soda's just bad all around.


----------



## gamma (Jun 20, 2011)

addicted to coffee  myself, strong and black.... i drink it everyday in the morning and some times go for the leftovers in pot in the evenings when i need pick up ..


----------



## brundel (Jun 20, 2011)

1-2 cups in the morning and 150mg caffeine on training days. (down from 300mg)
Working towards 0 for training but I tried cold turkey and couldnt get through my workouts.
Dropped it to 250mg then 200 then 150 so far.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jun 20, 2011)

Black coffee is ok for training.  It's also healthy.

Before going to the gym, sometimes I have one small, strong cup for the caffeine. Coffee is natural.


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 20, 2011)

2 to 4 cups shouldn't be bad if it's a true cup and if it's standard mild coffee.  i mean some coffee and coffee drinks are charged up with extra caffeine that could put you up there.  I love coffee but I usually make mine damn near like cocoa.  Sweet as hell and pretty blonde(I know the "like I like my women" joke has been used already)....haha.  

I'm trying to do less of the sports drinks too.  Some stimulants give me a little bit of the heebeegeebees, heart flutters and shit like that are not for me when I'm working out.  I've gotten more sensitive over the years and pretty much cycle caffeine to some degree.


----------



## mich29 (Jun 20, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> coffee > soda. Healthwise.
> 
> Coffee at least has anti-oxidants etc.
> Soda's just bad all around.



yea I know but soda is so addictive sometimes.


----------



## premo (Jun 21, 2011)

i heard diet soda is worse for you health wise (not fat or calorie wise then fatty soda becuase of all the stuff they add to it , i still drink diet or zero over full fat ones though


----------



## King. (Jun 21, 2011)

I have never really liked coffee, like it even less on other people's breath. Orange juice/soda gets going in the morning.


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 21, 2011)

King. said:


> I have never really liked coffee, like it even less on other people's breath. Orange juice/soda gets going in the morning.



coffee and cigarette smoke on the breath is the killer!  Gotta pack those mints/gum people!


----------



## joshuawilson (Jun 22, 2011)

A growing body of research shows that coffee drinkers, compared to nondrinkers, are:    

1 less likely to have type 2 diabetes, Parkinson's disease, and dementia
2 have fewer cases of certain cancers, heart rhythm problems, and strokes


----------



## ffstink (Jul 15, 2011)

Found cutting out all sodas helped. Water and iced tea, but mostly water. I couldn't part with the coffee though.


----------

